# Rolling?



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

Quick question for everyone on here.. Is it normal for a hedgie to get excited while playing and try to roll over? I don't know whether to be worried, but at the same time it's pretty funny.. He just starts playing in his fleece and while running will attempt a roll, he's actually got it down on a few attemps, but most the time it's just like a side dive, if i knew how to post a video i would.. If it helps when he's playing and you encourage it (by saying his name or calling him) he get's even more hyped up.. 
I'm hoping it's just because i have a happy boy at home.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

That sounds adorable. I wish I could see it. I usually use photobucket to post videos. You need to make an account there, but it's pretty simple to upload things there.


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you been playing sonic in front of him? Maybe he sees him as a roll model :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Flopping onto his back might be a little weird, but it's certainly not unheard of. Norman is a sucker for tummy rubs, so he'll flop onto his side or onto his back and just enjoy them if I start scratching. It's also not unusual for the little guy to run around his pen and suddenly flop onto his side and skid a little. I have no idea what he's trying to do but he seems to enjoy it. :roll: Sounds to me like you're little guy is just happy playing around and isn't afraid of being eaten any time soon.


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

sublunary said:


> That sounds adorable. I wish I could see it. I usually use photobucket to post videos. You need to make an account there, but it's pretty simple to upload things there.


Ok I loaded a video but hopefully it works.. http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/lindseypronk/?action=view&current=IMG_0689.mp4

He just get so excited to be out, and once you start saying his name, he get so happy lol..


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

That is hilarious. I have only been a part of the hedgie world for about 3 months so I don't know much, but my hedgiemom alarms are going off a bit haha. (remember this could be completely normal, I do not know much.) Does he do this in his cage at all? Is it explicitly every time you talk to him or does he just constantly do it on his own? Has he been scratching excessively lately? Also has he always does this or is it new?


Don't let me get you too worried, I'm just considering all possibilities before ruling it as normal and I've heard that some hedgies act really crazy when they have mites because they are itchy.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Thais really cute. I would second what alyssinreality asks. Depending on ur answers, I may recommend taking him to the vet to rule out mites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with alyssinreality.. I've only had experience for a couple months now, and while this is definitely adorable, if my Kazooie did something like this I would freak out. I think it depends a lot on temperament though? If your little one is high energy consistently, then perhaps this is nothing to worry about haha.
But definitely a hysterical video nonetheless ahahaha


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

alyssinreality said:


> Does he do this in his cage at all? Is it explicitly every time you talk to him or does he just constantly do it on his own? Has he been scratching excessively lately? Also has he always does this or is it new?


To answer your questions, He's never done it in his cage (or not that i've ever seen/heard) He only ever acts like this when it's "play time" He' calm most times and some times even crawls up on my chest and lays down, but when he's in "play mode", (and only when i talk to him not my boyfriend he acts like this..) It's only been going on for the last little while, we bought him January 9th

He's not a big scratcher and a vet eliminated mites 6 weeks ago when he saw him. Should i be considering them again? and it so, if he didn't have them at first and his cage and fleece bedding and liners have been the same, how would one.. i guess, pick them up? lol


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but in the vid it seems like he does it in response to your voice. I doubt it's a health issue.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

That is too funny. I didn't expect him to look that spastic. I wonder what's going on in his mind that your voice makes him react like that. "Too excited to walk straight! Must jump!"

Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

:shock: :lol: I think there's a short somewhere in his little hedgie brain. That's just nutty looking.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell rolls in her litter like that. Does he only do it on the fleece blanket? For Annabell, I think it's a texture thing.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

The texture thing is a really good point! I would never have even thought of something like that hahaha. Too funny


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh mi gosh! I hope all is well healthwise...cause that is so darn cute! :lol: What an adorable little trick!


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

silvercat said:


> Annabell rolls in her litter like that. Does he only do it on the fleece blanket? For Annabell, I think it's a texture thing.


I never thought of that, could be.. He also does it on our carpet but have never on the hardwood.. Maybe it is a texture thing.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Along the lines of the texture thing; I wonder if the material actually tickles his belly so he's going all bananas like that. I know Norman's legs go all nutty when I find a ticklish spot on his belly, but he's always on his side or back getting his tummy rubbed when it happens so it's not quite the same flopping/twitching/:shock: reaction that your little guy is doing. Maybe he has a ticklish tummy and the blanket is enough to get a reaction?


----------

